# 1080p under $3000...



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

This is looking good!! 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_cinema_1080.htm


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:cunning: 

This would projector would be kick azz if you grab a VP30 and a Prismasonic or Panamorp Lens with a 2.35:1 Carada Screen... Be about $6250-6700 still less then the Ruby or the RS-1

~Bobby


----------

